
Australias $50B NBN downgrades Internet speeds to slower than Kenya - hguhghuff
http://www.theage.com.au/business/innovation/life-in-the-slow-lane-australia-has-slower-internet-than-kenya-20171003-gytril.html
======
PaulHoule
I can't understand why it is that expensive and limited xDSL technology as
well as wireless has such a magnetic attraction for government bureaucrats.

